
U.S. Army Awards Pocket-Sized Drones $20.6M Contract - vsareto
https://interestingengineering.com/us-army-awards-pocket-sized-drones-206-million-contract
======
GregoryVPerry
Good for FLIR. A really revolutionary drone platform actually, super expensive
though.

